# Northern Territory State Sponsership



## Sapna (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey guys need guidance with NT SS


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

Which occupatioon and visa u need it?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

ll'


----------



## Sapna (Jun 11, 2013)

190 Visa & 139914 Quality Assurance Manager


----------



## Sapna (Jun 11, 2013)

I have 5 years relevant exp


----------



## Sapna (Jun 11, 2013)

Also a degree but outside Australia


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sapna said:


> I have 5 years relevant exp


Hello *Sapna*,
If you don't mind, what type of Quality Assurance experience you have?
- One of my friend has Quality Assurance experience in garments sector. Is he eligible for this ANZSCO Code?
- What is the minimum IELTS score requirements for NT ss ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello *Sapna*,
> If you don't mind, what type of Quality Assurance experience you have?
> - One of my friend has Quality Assurance experience in garments sector. Is he eligible for this ANZSCO Code?
> - What is the minimum IELTS score requirements for NT ss ?
> ...


Hi mithu93ku

As far as I know 6 in each will do.

I'm sorry I don't know the answer to the other question.

Cheers.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Redtape said:


> Hi mithu93ku
> 
> As far as I know 6 in each will do.
> 
> ...


Thanks. :hail::hail:
*Sapna * may answer other queries. :help: :help:


----------



## Redtape (Jun 25, 2013)

Now this becomes 1st hand information, just called them and confirmed :-

My 1st q was IELTS min requirement: 

*Yes 6 in Each band.*

My 2nd q was

Time line to hear the outcome of SS application.

*Processing time is 45weeks. Yes What you've read is correct PROCESSING TIME FOR NT IS WHOPPING 45 WEEKS.*

My 3rd q was :

If rules change in between 45 weeks what would be the chances of getting sponsorship?

*They said they won't change.*


----------



## Mihir Bijur (Aug 24, 2013)

Is it true that you must show net assets of $35,000 for NT SS?


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

yes


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Pharma said:


> Hello Jayptl
> Is it necessary for 190 visa in NT, to live in the NT and work in our skilled occupation or a closely related skilled occupation in the NT for no less than two years from your visa grant or arrival; because the website says it.
> 
> What if we did not get any job related to our occupation.


No worries! You might engage in any jobs, if you could not find your skilled occupation (or a closely related skilled occupation) . However, you have to fulfill the commitment of living and working in the NT for a minimum of two years from when the visa is granted.


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Mithu93ku

After 2 years when we shift to other states does it creates any trouble



mithu93ku said:


> No worries! You might engage in any jobs, if you could not find your skilled occupation (or a closely related skilled occupation) . However, you have to fulfill the commitment of living and working in the NT for a minimum of two years from when the visa is granted.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

NT is costliest city in aus than sydn melb..


----------



## deven_123 (Jan 10, 2014)

How long does it take for invite after EOI?????


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Friend reference is not compulsory, if you don't have anybody there, keep it blank

For Job Offers, keep the form blank... but you will have to provide evidence of employability... which means simply you have to search for your kind of jobs (atleast 5) and provide with your application....


----------



## deenpaul (May 1, 2018)

*Job opportunity in Northern Territory*

Can anyone update the job opportunity for mechanical engineer in Norther territory Australia

I have applied for NT SS, but now many of the websites are showing less opportunity in NT


----------



## Aicha1988 (Jul 10, 2016)

Huss81 said:


> Friend reference is not compulsory, if you don't have anybody there, keep it blank
> 
> For Job Offers, keep the form blank... but you will have to provide evidence of employability... which means simply you have to search for your kind of jobs (atleast 5) and provide with your application....


Huss81 did that work in your case ? as in my case there is written : Offshore applicants must provide evidence of having received an offer of employment by a NT employer in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation

Will that work to show Kind of jobs not the offer letter ? Also i can see you got 489 not 190. how about if I apply for 190 with kind of jobs available in NT.. As I am not willing to submit 489.


----------

